# Buying my first endurance saddle- Help with horse fit?



## Sunny

Hey, guys!

I am looking for my first endurance saddle. I am an endurance virgin (doing my first LD in October), but am ready to invest in a saddle now for numerous reasons. 

I need a 15", don't care if it's synthetic, don't care if it's the prettiest thing in the world. I can spend about $600 on the saddle, preferably new for convenience reasons but am semi-open to used. I know it limits my options but it's all I can do. I don't know much about treeless but am willing to look into it if you guys think it would work for us.
I've looked at a ton of saddles that I like (Abettas, Big Horns, etc).

The hard part: Trying to fit my TB. I've been doing research, but I'm still lost. I took pictures today so hopefully you guys can help me out.
I found a western saddle in the tack room and measured it and stuck it on her. I have NO idea how to measure a western saddle's bars or gullet or whatever (and I was doing it one-handed to boot), so I did my best and hopefully the picture will help.
As you can see, it was right on top of her withers, literally touching them.
And before anyone asks, no, there isn't a tack shop I can try from, sadly. :?

So if you guys can help I'd really appreciate it. Let me know if I left out any info.


----------



## tinyliny

that saddle is NOT for you! See how the arch of the fork is almost sitting smack dab on top ofher wither bones? once you are in the saddle, it will become a torture device for your darling mare.
it is actually too wide, believe it or not. the angle of the bars is also too flat, such that the top part digs into her shoulders, while the bottom part of the bar angles too far out. She needs a narrower saddle with a more upright bar.
try a semi qh bar, perhaps.


----------



## Sunny

Oh, I would NEVER ride in that saddle. EVER. 

It was just a reference pic so people could see what this size tree/bar/gullet/whatever looked like on her, giving an idea of her size. I should have enphasized that in my OP.

I have been thinking of a SQHB. Big Horn makes a model in that size. Thanks for the post!


----------



## jillybean19

One of my very-experienced endurance friends has been doing this sport double the time I've been walking this earth, and after trying many saddles, Big Horns are her saddle of choice. She's never really had a problem with them fitting horses unless they're too round and the saddle bridges, though minor bridging problems can be fixed with a good pad. If you can find one to set on your horse, I recommend doing so.

I'm no expert, but here's how I was told to check my saddle for fit: Set it on the horse without the pad. Look down the gullet and make sure there's good clearance. Check that the angles of the bars look even on your horse. Slide your hand under the saddle and make sure there's even pressure and no pinching - You may even need to put a few pounds of pressure on the saddle and check that you can still slide your hand underneath evenly. I did this with one saddle - as soon as I put any pressure in the seat, it pinched down so hard on the withers I couldn't get my hand under the front of the bars at all while I could still slip it under the rest of the tree easily. Shine a flashlight up under the fender and see if you can see a lot of light in the gullet (checking for bridging - you'll have to do this on a cloudy day, indoors, or, like me, and throw a blanket over the back of the saddle to prevent other light from getting in. there can be a little bit of light, but there shouldn't be a whole lot). You can reach your hand down the gullet and check for bridging from that direction as well. 

These are the pictures from when I checked my Big Horn for saddle fit, and everyone said it seemed to be a good fit! Trail of Hoof Prints: New saddle!


----------



## grayshell38

Just found this on Ebay. Might be what you are looking for. Caldwell Endurance Saddle Custom Made Very Nice Light Weight Short Skirt | eBay

Or this. Used Big Horn Endurance Saddle Retail 870 00 Light Weight Big Horn Horse Saddle | eBay

I know you are looking for new, but there are some very well cared for used saddles out there. ;-)


----------



## tinyliny

I just realized that my Sharon Saare endurance saddle might actually fit your horse. it needs a hrose with a more sloped back (I mean , i guess it's called "slab sided"?) Your horse is narrower than mine, and more upright angle of shoulder and even the back area falls away from her spine more angled, rather than flat.


----------



## jillybean19

Even though that last listing says it retails for $870, you can find that saddle new for around $550

Here are a few links:

New Big Horn 120 Endurance Western Saddle 15" Semi QH Bars CLOSEOUT | eBay

Big Horn Cordura Endurance Saddle 117, 118, 119 And 120 - Scruggsfarm.com


----------



## tinyliny

I mentioned that Sharon Saare becuase it IS for sale (hint hint)


----------



## Sunny

Thanks so much for everyone's replies!

The reason I prefer new is simply because I want to be able to return it if it doesn't fit instead of having to deal with resale.

Tiny, your saddle is lovely.

I also went, "What?" when it said the Big Horn retailed for over $800. LOL.

I think the Big Horn 120 is looking to be the one closest to what we are looking for. The ebay listing had some good shots that showed that saddle's angle, important because Sunny has quite a bit of angle to her.

Thanks again, guys. I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Eolith

I rather like the look of that saddle of yours tinyliny! ^_^ I'll be doing a bit of saddle shopping for my mustangs soon, so I might just be in touch with you.


----------



## Sunny

Do you guys vote for a regular pad or a cutback?


----------



## tinyliny

Eolith said:


> I rather like the look of that saddle of yours tinyliny! ^_^ I'll be doing a bit of saddle shopping for my mustangs soon, so I might just be in touch with you.


 
Well, I am happy to let you try it for a fitting. if your mustang is real mutton withered, it won't fit. But if he looks like the OP's horse, it might. It's a very well made saddle. No fluff or decoration at all, tho.


----------



## tinyliny

What's a cutback pad? you mean one with a cut out area for the withers? I find that pads that have a "slit" down the wither area don't work well unless the slit has it's opening end (at the very front edge of the pad) sewed close and supported by a leather strap. If it's like a slit that is fully open on the leading edge, it ends up being pulled down the horse's sides as you ride .

The Big Horn looks nice enough. Personally, I don't like cordura fenders. They will never take a twist, like a leather fender does , and if you bring your heel up to apply a touch of spur or heel high on the horse's side or shoulder, the whole fender bends and come up, even maybe wrinkling under your lower leg, then yo put your foot down and it doesn't always come down again with you, so you end up losing your stirrup more. A leather fender keeps the stirrup much more stable. Just my personal experience.


----------



## Sunny

Unfortunately leather is out of my budget, but I don't mind cordura.

By cutback I mean one like this. I just want her to have plenty of wither clearance.


----------



## grayshell38

I don't like how that type slides back and puts pressure on the withers. I know Toklat sells with the option to get I think they call it "high profile" or contoured. Something like that. Go that direction.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks!

I saw the "high profile" but wasn't quite sure if that is what it meant.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I have a barely used impact gel endurance saddle pad for sale if you are interested.


----------



## Sunny

Sexy, I am still in the process of buying (affording?) my saddle, so I'm going to wait until then to actually purchase a pad. But I appreciate the offer. :-D

I have looked at the impact pads and wondered about them. What did you like/dislike about it?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Sunny said:


> Sexy, I am still in the process of buying (affording?) my saddle, so I'm going to wait until then to actually purchase a pad. But I appreciate the offer. :-D
> 
> I have looked at the impact pads and wondered about them. What did you like/dislike about it?


i absolutely love them. i have six of them. bought the endurance one for my Hubby but its dark brown in color and he didn't like the way it looked on his black horse. i have no dislikes whatsoever about them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Sunny said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> I am looking for my first endurance saddle. I am an endurance virgin (doing my first LD in October), but am ready to invest in a saddle now for numerous reasons.
> 
> I need a 15", don't care if it's synthetic, don't care if it's the prettiest thing in the world. I can spend about $600 on the saddle, preferably new for convenience reasons but am semi-open to used. I know it limits my options but it's all I can do. I don't know much about treeless but am willing to look into it if you guys think it would work for us.
> I've looked at a ton of saddles that I like (Abettas, Big Horns, etc).
> 
> The hard part: Trying to fit my TB. I've been doing research, but I'm still lost. I took pictures today so hopefully you guys can help me out.
> I found a western saddle in the tack room and measured it and stuck it on her. I have NO idea how to measure a western saddle's bars or gullet or whatever (and I was doing it one-handed to boot), so I did my best and hopefully the picture will help.
> As you can see, it was right on top of her withers, literally touching them.
> And before anyone asks, no, there isn't a tack shop I can try from, sadly. :?
> 
> So if you guys can help I'd really appreciate it. Let me know if I left out any info.


That saddle has the wrong angle of the bars in relation to the shape of the horses shoulders is not right for the horse not to mention not enough clearence on the withers.

I use an endurance saddle the type of riding I do is at times all day in the saddle and for days on end.. My wife uses a Fabtron wide tree fill bars and has a high clearance over the withers it is also in the price range you mentioned as new and US made.

Got to the horsesaddleshop.com and you can down load templets to measure the angle of the shoulders and wither of your horse. They will also help over the phone Ask to talk to Charlie. I deal with that shop via email and I live in NZ. I have never been disapointed, and no, I don't get a back hand for the recommenation. Tucker saddles also have templets for measuring the horse.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Sunny

And Stan, I really like the look of Fabtrons but can't seem to find one with SQHB, which seems like what I will need for her angle.


----------



## Stan

]


Sunny said:


> And Stan, I really like the look of Fabtrons but can't seem to find one with SQHB, which seems like what I will need for her angle.


 
Two photos one of Kate our quarter horse high wither and flat rear back The Fabtron is wide tree full quarter horse bars.
The second is a tucker endurance with western skirt also wide tree full bars. The tucker is on the horse at the bottom of my photo, My present riding horse and also a 6 year old quarter/tb it also fits. All our horses are high wither. I also use a contured saddle pad which fits over the wither without placing pressure. Did you get the templets they really do help.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sunny said:


> And Stan, I really like the look of Fabtrons but can't seem to find one with SQHB, which seems like what I will need for her angle.


I also have a Fabtron, it fits every horse I have ever tried it on! Amazing! 

It is the semi-QH bars, as you want, but unfortunately has a horn. However, I spoke with the folks at Fabtron and they will build me a saddle without a horn on the tree I want!! 

Call or e-mail them and see what they will do. BTW, my saddle costs under $500 new!

Here is my saddle:
14" 15" 16" Fabtron Roughout Seat Cordura Saddle 7102

and here it is on my Rocky Mountain horse, the only saddle I have found to fit him! I plan to have Fabtron make me one without the horn as soon as I get a few extra $$


----------



## Sunny

Thanks, Anita! I like that saddle a lot.


----------



## AnitaAnne

You are welcome Sunny! 

I really, really like this saddle, and it only weights 19 lbs so is easy to lift. The cordura fenders are great, no break in time required!


----------



## Joe4d

15" 16" Big Horn Center Fire Endurance Saddle 117 120

new big horn, 15 inch semi QH,,,,, how far are you from Yellow hammer ride area ? See if you can get ahold of the Ride manager and or AERC HQ and see if they can hook you up with a mentor, probably someone can help you get going. AERC mentor program exists just for this situation.


----------



## Sunny

Joe, that's the saddle I have been looking at. 

I am a couple hours from the park but that's the ride I plan to go to in October.
There actually is a woman around her who rides endurance (actually boarded at our barn while she was getting her fence put up) and she has been giving me some info.


----------

